# Como probar transistores darlington



## maury407 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hola a todos, alguien me puede ayudar en decirme como probar los transistores Darlington con el multimetro digital o alagun circuito que haga un test o algo que me ayude a saber si esta dañado. Gracias.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 26, 2007)

hola. un  transistor darlington se comprueba de igual manera que un transistor convencional. 
un transistor normal para poder comprobarlo necesitas un polimetro que le mande un minimo de tension de 0,6 v mientras que para un darlington para poder comprobar la union base-emisor le tienes que mandar una tension minima de 1,2 v.
la malloria de los polimetros te mandan mas de esta tension, pero de todas formas te puedes realizar un comprobador con una pila de 9v, la cual alimenta a un diodo led puesto en serie con una resistencia de 1K. 
si no lo tienes claro te hago el esquema del comprobador asi como te dibujo el transistor marcandote cuando tiene que medir y cuando no.
saludos


----------



## maury407 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hola gracias por responder, mira lo probé con el multimetro en hfe pero como el hfe de este transistor es de 5000 y mi multimetro nada mas llega a 1000, mira el transistor es un MPSA13 aqui el enlace del datasheet http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/motorola/MPSA14.pdf y lo probe en Diodo asi como pruebo los transistores BJT pero tampoco pude. 

Te agradeceria si me puedes mandar el esquema del comprobador que me dijiste.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 26, 2007)

te he puesto el esquema del circuito asi como deves de compobar los transistores.

los darlington se miden igual, pero es bastante corriente que a dichos transistores el fabricante le incorpore un diodo para protegerlo, tal i como te he puesto en las figuras.


----------



## maury407 (Jul 26, 2007)

Muchas gracias pepechip lo voy a probar.


----------



## Chrisalberto (Dic 19, 2008)

hola pepechip,el circuito medidor te detecta fugas? sabes tengo un darlintong que tiene una resistencia de 70ohm  como realizaría la medición?.Adjunto la hoja de datos. Gracias


----------



## antonio mercader mora (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una duda sobre los transistores darlington.
Mi duda es, como puedo comprabarlos; porque he intentado probarlos y no hay manera de saber si están bien o si están mal.

Os agradecería mucho que me resolviérais esta duda, porque me urge saberlo, ya que tengo un aparato que lleva un transistor MPSA 66.


----------

